# Tree down across Bailey



## justinm (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys, there is a new tree down about 200 yards up from first falls. Not sure if this has been posted yet, but it must be pretty recent.

It stretches across the entire river, and comes right after a sharp bend to the right. Fortunatlely its easy to eddy out on either side and portage. Be careful if you have newbies with you in the area, definetly hazard potential.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Does it look like a blow down or a cut? That is going to be an ordeal getting that out of there and trying to not disturb that landowners...


----------



## justinm (Aug 25, 2011)

DoubleYouEss said:


> Does it look like a blow down or a cut? That is going to be an ordeal getting that out of there and trying to not disturb that landowners...


Looks like a blow down..

now that you mention it, it did seem a little odd to me as the tree was young and not dead, and seemed to be the only thing disturbed in the area...

Who knows, I didnt really examine it.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. Do whatever you need to do to be safe out there. I think its fine to do work to try and move or cut trees in an unsafe position in the channel to allow for boat passage.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like its time for a stealth mission into Bailey with a saw and some ropes and pulleys...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

No need to be stealth. Take care of business, be safe, do what you need for safety.

While we are on it, that log a little ways above deer creek that is blocking a little middle slot needs to go too.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pocket sized chain saw*

While we are talking about clearing trees from the river, what do you all think about this as a compact saw for keeping on hand in your boat?Ultimate Survival Technologies SaberCut Saw at REI.com


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Those are pretty slick. keep it dry so it doesn't rust. Some of them have tiny little split key rings for the end handles, which can get uncomfortable.

Or just take the bar off your real saw and stick it in the back. Be sure to wedge it in tight, as it is no fun to do the double brace thing when your chainsaw shifts around back there.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks good for small stuff but if you know the tree above Deer Creek this is going to be too small at 24in.

To anybody who didn't know...the left channel (left of the rock slide) at DC does go...I found out on accident!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

gannon_w said:


> Looks good for small stuff but if you know the tree above Deer Creek this is going to be too small at 24in.
> 
> To anybody who didn't know...the left channel (left of the rock slide) at DC does go...I found out on accident!


Gannon, you ran the decapitating pipe room? Did something shift in there? I looked in there for the first time in ages during a reverse portage this weekend, and I feel it used to look worse.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I would stick my saw back there, but a 36" bar and 65cc saw body won't fit in the back of my Stomper too well. Maybe I'll get those rafters to carry it in for me...


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

DoubleYouEss said:


> While we are talking about clearing trees from the river, what do you all think about this as a compact saw for keeping on hand in your boat?Ultimate Survival Technologies SaberCut Saw at REI.com


I sometimes throw a little 12" folding saw in my pin kit. Wouldn't recommend the little chains, those things clog up with wood and become useless very quickly. 

Is the log above Dear Creek really that much of an issue? It's easy to miss over on the left and cutting it might really make for a greater hazard farther downstream.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got a 25 inch bar on my saw. I suggest raft support since we know there are some rafters that can tackle Bailey in style! I'll volunteer for this mission.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

That small pocket chain is different from the other ones I have seen Alan, it is made from an actual chain saw chain, which leads me to believe that it will stand up to the rigors we would put it through. Plus allowing for some customization of larger raker teeth and/or more of them.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

rivervibe said:


> I sometimes throw a little 12" folding saw in my pin kit. Wouldn't recommend the little chains, those things clog up with wood and become useless very quickly.
> 
> Is the log above Dear Creek really that much of an issue? It's easy to miss over on the left and cutting it might really make for a greater hazard farther downstream.


I think you could potentially pull it over to the right and take it out of that middle channel. Its easy to miss on the left, but if you floated to the center, it could be ugly. Plus, the center is my favorite move there.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Dave, I ran the pipe line but never saw the pipe people talk about...it was at 370...I was worried about a piton but went through with enough speed it was fine. I reccommend the normal fun line though 

And that saw. Yep I saw it looked like a chainsaw blade which most have to be kept well oiled...will water on this one be a rust issue?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

*Tree report 8/16*

Wow. I hate to steer the converstaion away from a bunch of boys taking about the size of their saws, but back to that tree that's fallen across the river...

It's still there and with the low flow over the weekend, I don't suppose it will be an issue, but it is a very significant hazard. Not quite realizing how low sub 200 is in there, we ran it tonight at around 197ish. You can sneak the tree on the far river left at the moment, but at even 50 cfs higher, I think you would have to get out of your boat. I would say its more than 200 yards above first falls, so heads up. 

Ok, back to the saw talk...


----------



## justinm (Aug 25, 2011)

ednaout said:


> Wow. I hate to steer the converstaion away from a bunch of boys taking about the size of their saws, but back to that tree that's fallen across the river...
> 
> It's still there and with the low flow over the weekend, I don't suppose it will be an issue, but it is a very significant hazard. Not quite realizing how low sub 200 is in there, we ran it tonight at around 197ish. You can sneak the tree on the far river left at the moment, but at even 50 cfs higher, I think you would have to get out of your boat. I would say its more than 200 yards above first falls, so heads up.
> 
> Ok, back to the saw talk...


Thanks, yeah it might be more than 200 yards, I was guestimating... be safe out there! Its not in a hard/verticle part of the river, but it sneaks up. When your seeing the river gorge up, look for trees!


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Beth, this is one of the rare occasions that the Buzz boys need someone just like you to keep our eyes on the prize here. Thanks


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

The pipe sticks out about a foot from the wall. I wonder if it somehow connected with what looks to be a pipe under the main part of the rapid. The wall and pipe must have been part of a diversion, but you can't see them in the old photo.

I think Scott H has video of Gannon's run, but I haven't seen it.




gannon_w said:


> I ran the pipe line but never saw the pipe people talk about...it was at 370...I was worried about a piton but went through with enough speed it was fine. I reccommend the normal fun line though


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I think it'd be beyond the trees in the old photo


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

This shot of the pipe is a couple years old. It looks like it bridged the slot then whereas now it's maybe a fourth of the way across. If the pipe was cut back, it was done cleanly.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Yep, not a vertical area, but we were keeping our eyes peeled and BAM!!!! there it was...it creeps up.

That old photo of deer creek with the train is awesome!


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Not thread related, but another old photo. I wonder if any sign of the tank remains.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

cadster said:


> Not thread related, but another old photo. I wonder if any sign of the tank remains.


Not so much-the tank here is at the mouth of deer creek, now that I see what it looked like I'll look for signs.

Anybody wanna go in and get that stick out before flows come up and it possibly ruins first falls, mostly if it sends any friends down on its way...
Lemme know, I'll go. Easier to pull it before it gets intimate with others.

Like Ian said, the log above deer creek should pull easy to the right and I agree that the grind rock above it is GOOD and needs no extra "exhilaration" from log placement. 
:idea:We just need to stuff another raft under it, then we could pull it upriver:idea:


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Floated under the tree far left at 390 CFS with no problem.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

I should add that some minor wood was coming down the river. I pulled a stuck stick out of the line below 2nd Falls that could of given a boater a good poke.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

cadster said:


> I should add that some minor wood was coming down the river. I pulled a stuck stick out of the line below 2nd Falls that could of given a boater a good poke.


Thanks- its always sucks to get poked by wood! Especially in 1st falls! Come on loggers!


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

The tree is across after the dream home/low car bridge, but before the rickety looking foot bridge.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

The tree actually kind of sucks. At current flows we charged over it on the right side and it worked, but just barely. It looked like you might be able to squeeze through the branches on the left side as well, but we were in a hurry and I didn't really investigate.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I was second guessing the wording in my previous post. We went over the right side but it definitely involved sticking to the log, some of us more so than others, and throwing your weight forward to get over it. This kind of maneuver isn't always the safest move. Please use your own judgment and do what's safe for you. A portage around it there would be trivial.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

We trimmed some branches off the tree above 4 falls to make a passage on river left. We also moved the log above deer creek to open up the middle slot.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Excellent.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Tree has dropped closer to the water since earlier in the week. I'd be concerned about it moving more especially if flow goes higher than 400.


----------



## love2ski2fast (May 21, 2007)

hojo said:


> I've got a 25 inch bar on my saw. I suggest raft support since we know there are some rafters that can tackle Bailey in style! I'll volunteer for this mission.


 
Not sure that I "style" Bailey in my shredder, but I have tackle Bailey somewhat succesfully in my shredder.

None the less, I would be happy to bring a yours or someone else chain-saw down river in my raft, to help get the two tree out of the river.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

i say leave the wood in place. it adds character to the run. under, over, around, whatever you want.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree, if is now passable, and doesn't look like it will go anywhere leave it be. I would rather have to hop over a log than worry about the tree we pulled out ending up getting washed downstream later on.


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

It's easy to go over. and you could even go under the right side


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

ChasetheWater said:


> It's easy to go over. and you could even go under the right side



I think you mean go *over* the right side, or go *under* the left side...


----------



## ChasetheWater (Apr 19, 2011)

Yup, thats what I meant


----------

